# Scaffold Planks - Plywood or Aluminum Decked?



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

What's your preference?

I've got a couple plywood decked. Need a couple more. Didn't know if aluminum would be the way to go?


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I prefer aluminum for the traction when wet, and not having to d!ck around with having to replace the plywood when it wears out,


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Aluminum all the way Spence!!!!

I have [i think] 12- 7 footers And 10 - 10 footers . All wood . 

They rot. And they get wet and heavy. And finding 10 ft ply ain't just something you can pick up at the local supply. 

I've thought about selling all of them .. and going Aluminum . 


Nothings slicker than some 10' planks that just rode through a rain storm loaded down with a few months of drywall mud. :whistling 


I'd go aluminum ! hands down !!


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Aluminum all the way Spence!!!!
> 
> I have [i think] 12- 7 footers And 10 - 10 footers . All wood .
> 
> ...


We've looked into the 10 foot ply around here. Best we could find was buying a pallet at 100$ a sheet 

I've never seen aluminum ones before. I'm just starting to aquire staging, don't have any planks yet. I'll have to see what I can find around here.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

SamM said:


> We've looked into the 10 foot ply around here. Best we could find was buying a pallet at 100$ a sheet
> 
> I've never seen aluminum ones before. I'm just starting to aquire staging, don't have any planks yet. I'll have to see what I can find around here.


Sounds like i'll be walking on my old rotted 10 footers for a while :whistling


:laughing:


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Aluminum. Lighter tools make me happy. Your back will thank you when your older. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We did the wood planked ones from Menards. 99 bucks a plank. We did leave 3 out in the winter on one job. The cheap Chinese ply didn't fair so well...lol. We bought exterior grade ply when we repaired them. Easy to do.

This is for our 5x7 Biljax type scaffold...I presume that is what you are asking about too...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You can get full strength gluing 2 pieces of plywood if you make a 12" scarf joint. A belt sander works fine.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Aluminum all the way if you can afford it. I have plywood, it's heavy and if you don't bring it in out of the weather, they don't last. I tried sanding and putting deck restore on them, epic fail! The only thing I'm not sure I would like is the aluminum tarnishing...like truck toolboxes and etc.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Anytime you can save your back it could be cheaper in the long haul.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I actually prefer plywood because its easier on my feet and knees if I'm spending all day in the staging. I know they're more maintenance but I'd think about keeping 2-3 plywood planks for those situations.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Can anyone comment on which type of aluminum plank. 

2 Piece Extruded Aluma-board (I think I'd like this one better.)










OR

Aluminum Decked Aluma-Plank










They are basically the same price.

Link Werner Planks


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

guess it would depend on where you are using them,for inside work i'd want the smooth one


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Tom Struble said:


> guess it would depend on where you are using them,for inside work i'd want the smooth one


That's what I was thinking also. It will be primarily indoors but I don't see any disadvantage to the smooth one for outdoors either.

The other one seems like it would just catch compound, dirt, debris in those channels.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I prefer the plywood. If you are doing any masonry you will definitely want plywood. The mortar will fall off. It will stick to aluminum.

I like the plywood because it is smoother. My aluminum ones have such a heavy tread that it seems like you could scuff your foot on them and loose balance. Hasn't ever happened, but it seems like it could.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I use 2x10's.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I use 2x10's.


http://www.scaffoldstore.com/2-x-10-x-10-DI-65-OSHA-Scaffold-Plank-DI-65-p/030050.htm

I've have a few of these.

Tom


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

There are many other alternatives where you can save some money.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> http://www.scaffoldstore.com/2-x-10-x-10-DI-65-OSHA-Scaffold-Plank-DI-65-p/030050.htm
> 
> I've have a few of these, they are heavy compared to aluminum.
> 
> Tom


I just use regular old 2x10's.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I just use regular old 2x10's.


Key word there is old. The SPF 2x10's today could never take the weight the scaffold grade does.

Tom


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

superseal said:


> I use 2x10 osha stamped lvl's, easy to full deck a stage and move around on outriggers. Multi purpose and can used on jacks as well.
> 
> Mud bounces right off and I can drop them 20 ft or so without a problem.
> 
> ...


If that was me up there you would see pee running down my legs, I hate heights now.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> Meh. I just used a 12' SYP 2x6 today; it didn't bounce too much. I'm 185.
> 
> I did check it for knots first. :laughing:


A few years ago I got the bright idea use a 2x6 as a plank run across the top of two step ladders. Standing in the middle, crack...on the ground before I even knew what happened. Thankfully it was only 6' down onto dirt.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Spencer said:


> Standing in the middle, crack...on the ground before I even knew what happened.


You obviously forgot to think lightly. :laughing:

Yeah, in all seriousness it's a judgement call. I wouldn't use a 2x6 20' up, but for a one-off just a few feet off the ground, I'll take a chance after some judicious jouncing. Even at my age, I still bounce pretty well.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I wouldn't use a regular SPF 2x6, I would use a SYP one though. 

I have some lvl chunks that work nice too.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Spencer said:


> That's what I was thinking also. It will be primarily indoors but I don't see any disadvantage to the smooth one for outdoors either.
> 
> The other one seems like it would just catch compound, dirt, debris in those channels.


Smooth and wet don't mix. Unless you want to go for a free fall. The groved one is better for outdoors.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

*Scaffold Planks - Plywood Or Aluminum Decked?*

I used to work with a deaf Amish that would sit in the middle on a 12' SPF 2x6 with a roof bracket on each end tearing off shingles on a gambrel barn roof 40' in the air that was almost vertical it was so steep. Nothing underneath. It breaks, you're fallin down the mountain. 

He was nuts. We had a guy on the crew that was scared chitless off heights. This guy would climb the extension ladder up into the walk plank knees shakin. Soon as the guy would turn his head the deaf Amish would take his hammer and whack the side of the aluminum walk plank. Scared the dude so bade he'd get piissed and the Amish would just throw his head back and laugh til he'd about wet his pants. Good times.


----------



## Crowkiller (Mar 5, 2014)

I bought some scaffold this summer, four sets, 5'x7', 5-7' planks, and one 20"x24' plank. Went aluminum with the 7' planks, the two piece three hook style, a friend has some that are 20+ years old and still goin strong. 

I shopped around online, and ordered through badger ladder LLC (if I remember right). It was just over $1400, and free shipping since it was over $1000. 

I already had four sets of scaffold and three 7' planks, but this was for a residing job on a house where the landscaping was too nice to drive a lift or gradall w/basket in, which is how I usually work. 

Just my .02


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Spencer said:


> I used to work with a deaf Amish that would sit in the middle on a 12' SPF 2x6 with a roof bracket on each end tearing off shingles on a gambrel barn roof 40' in the air that was almost vertical it was so steep. Nothing underneath. It breaks, you're fallin down the mountain.
> 
> He was nuts. We had a guy on the crew that was scared chitless off heights. This guy would climb the extension ladder up into the walk plank knees shakin. Soon as the guy would turn his head the deaf Amish would take his hammer and whack the side of the aluminum walk plank. Scared the dude so bade he'd get piissed and the Amish would just throw his head back and laugh til he'd about wet his pants. Good times.


Sounds like the guy who taught me aside from the Amish and deaf part.

He got a kick out of messing with me.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> You obviously forgot to think lightly. :laughing:
> 
> Yeah, in all seriousness it's a judgement call. I wouldn't use a 2x6 20' up, but for a one-off just a few feet off the ground, I'll take a chance after some judicious jouncing. Even at my age, I still bounce pretty well.


You never know. I had a friend trip off the top of a three step onto sand.
Messed up his should real bad. Surgery, and almost a year off work. 
And he wasn't the kind of guy to milk it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If I'd trust it at 6', I'd trust it a 60'. Knowing what to look for in a board helps, too.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

I wouldnt mind trying some of these.....has anyone inquired to the cost of these?http://www.nexgenplank.com/


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

wazez said:


> I wouldnt mind trying some of these.....has anyone inquired to the cost of these?http://www.nexgenplank.com/


No hooks!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

hdavis said:


> If I'd trust it at 6', I'd trust it a 60'.


Not really. At 6' you risk a bit of a boo-boo. At 60' you're risking considerably more.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Not really. At 6' you risk a bit of a boo-boo. At 60' you're risking considerably more.


There have been a few days I would take that 60 foot dive.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> Not really. At 6' you risk a bit of a boo-boo. At 60' you're risking considerably more.


that may or may not be the case ,depends on how and what you fall on..personally i think i'd rather be dead than crippled..


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Not really. At 6' you risk a bit of a boo-boo. At 60' you're risking considerably more.


Well, that's the risk decision part. My threshold for standing on things I don't trust is roughly the height of a mud bucket.:laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> that may or may not be the case ,depends on how and what you fall on..personally i think i'd rather be dead than crippled..


I never worry working up really high - there isn't going to be a bunch of hospital bills and long recuperation to deal with.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> There have been a few days I would take that 60 foot dive.


I believe the OP wants to know if that would be off an aluminum plank.:whistling


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

hdavis said:


> I believe the OP wants to know if that would be off an aluminum plank.:whistling


He already said he likes the SYP. :thumbup: Russian roulette at 60' in my book but I see masons do it all the time.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I ended up ordering from badger. $90 per plank. I'm a finish carpenter not a mason, I think they'll work just fine.

http://www.badgerladder.com/scaffold-plank/all-aluminum-scaffold-plank-19-inch-wide-aluminum-deck/


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

That's a really good price!! How much was shipping?


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

overanalyze said:


> That's a really good price!! How much was shipping?



In Indiana it was free if over $600. I got 6 planks and 12 casters. A little over 600 so it was free.


----------

